# I found a bottle of chianti wine Borghini



## gabrieluy (Sep 14, 2015)

I have no idea how much it costs, that year is, or how much it may cost found no equal on the Internet, maybe you can help me.
Thank you so much


----------



## gabrieluy (Sep 15, 2015)

thank you very much, I think I will try to sell at auction, but in my country (Uruguay) not know if I'll be lucky, in the worst cases I keep it, it´s a nice and rare bottle


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 15, 2015)

Don't know about rare, Made in Italy for the cheaper wine trade, by the hundreds......Andy


----------



## gabrieluy (Sep 15, 2015)

I could not find another like it in internet so I think it's rare, but I understand it was just a nice package for a bad wine


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 15, 2015)

Maybe put it on ebay & see how much it gets. Might get $100 might get $10. never know because ebay is unpredictable. LEON.


----------

